

Mozilla launches Mozilla Messaging unit; Can it fix email? - bootload
http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=8045

======
alaskamiller
it's a reorg, not a breakthrough. thunderbird is better than outlook and
mail.app but not as widely adopted as outlook enterprise. but that's okay,
because the announcement wasn't to introduce the outlook killer, it was a
REORG.

i also find this prevailing webapp trend idea noxious. we work on machines.
that run windows, linux, or mac os x. deal with it.

